

Twitch.tv Breached (email from Twitch) - endianswap
http://pastebin.com/LJbe5tr1

======
r1ch
A more specific email appears to have been sent to affected users. It seems to
imply that malicious code was inserted into the login page, but doesn't
provide any further details to the extent of the compromise.

[http://i.gyazo.com/b31792d4fc4460c006c49d858cc113e3.png](http://i.gyazo.com/b31792d4fc4460c006c49d858cc113e3.png)

------
clone1018
From my email:

We are writing to let you know that there may have been unauthorized access to
some of your Twitch user account information, including possibly your Twitch
username and associated email address, your password (which was
cryptographically protected), the last IP address you logged in from, and any
of the following if you provided it to us: first and last name, phone number,
address, and date of birth.

For your protection, we have expired your password and stream keys. In
addition, if you had connected your account to Twitter or YouTube, we have
terminated this connection.

You will be prompted to create a new password the next time you attempt to log
into your Twitch account. If applicable, you will also need to re-connect your
account to Twitter and YouTube, and re-authenticate through Facebook, once you
change your password. We also recommend that you change your password at any
other website where you use the same or a similar password.

We apologize for this inconvenience.

The Twitch Team

